# How often do boosts change?



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

I do only UberEats and when I started in March, boost in Queens was 1.6. Last few weeks it's been 1.2, which is garbage, especially when you get one ping an hour, if that!

How often do boosts change? Or should I expect 1.2 for the foreseeable future?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I think Uber does the 1.6 boost as a lure. Once drivers take the boost, Uber says "set the hook" they lower the boost. If drivers accept the lower boost, Uber says "fish on".
No reason to raise boosts til driver pool is fished out.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I think Uber does the 1.6 boost as a lure. Once drivers take the boost, Uber says "set the hook" they lower the boost. If drivers accept the lower boost, Uber says "fish on".
> No reason to raise boosts til driver pool is fished out.


Might be. The 1.6 at least was decent. 1.2 is a joke


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

ooberEATSgoober said:


> Might be. The 1.6 at least was decent. 1.2 is a joke


I got a voicemail saying that they are changing the fare structure for UberEats NYC which will be announced in this weeks newsletter. This means Uber found a way to have us earn less which as of late, is appalling how shitty the short fare trips only have been.

They changed their algorhythm to not allow dropoffs for me that are more than 3.5-4 miles from the restaurant even though I was never slow with the longer ones.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> I got a voicemail saying that they are changing the fare structure for UberEats NYC which will be announced in this weeks newsletter. This means Uber found a way to have us earn less which as of late, is appalling how shitty the short fare trips only have been.
> 
> They changed their algorhythm to not allow dropoffs for me that are more than 3.5-4 miles from the restaurant even though I was never slow with the longer ones.


I wonder what the new fare structure will be. How is it possible to make even less!?


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

ooberEATSgoober said:


> I wonder what the new fare structure will be. How is it possible to make even less!?


Looks like as of the recent newsletter, starting May 8th the new fare structure for NY will be:

Pickup $2.00 + $1.30/mile + $1.00 Dropoff - 25% Uber fee

This means thats even a very close (0.5 mile - 1 mile) dropoff will net you a whopping $2.75-$3.23. They plan to compensate this with boosts that vary by area. This does not include the distance driven to the pickup.

With the old model, you would net at a bare minimum $3.75 after fee for short distance dropoffs with $2.50 per mile added, then minus 25% ( not in that order, but just summarizing).

Essentially, they managed to shave up to $1.00 per trip right out of our pockets. And they presume the boosts will compensate this garbage, but always take the 25% fee AFTER BOOST.

And best of all, no tips, and now all trips being less than 3-4 miles from pickup.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> Looks like as of the recent newsletter, starting May 8th the new fare structure for NY will be:
> 
> Pickup $2.00 + $1.30/mile + $1.00 Dropoff - 25% Uber fee
> 
> ...


same here in Brooklyn it sux with all the deliveries coming up to $3.75-$7 maximum. I think the reason we are not getting longer deliveries as in 4 miles or more is because Uber has ranged the distance of the restaurant to the customer's drop off. I use UberEats to order sometimes and i can't access restaurants which are farther like 4 miles or more. Having said that, now they might expand the range mileage since they dropped the rates to 1.30 per miles for the driver. I used to make good money with 1.6x boost before they lowered it to 1.2x in outer Brooklyn and Queens. The problem with working in 1.8x inner downtown brooklyn and 2.0x manhattan is the deliveries are much more complicated and painful with cars, and chances of getting a parking ticket and customers being real unaccomodating a""holes very high.

I also got a voicemail from them about the rate change and that i was a high rated partner blah blah...are you getting any Quest rewards where you do x amount of trips for extra dollars?


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> same here in Brooklyn it sux with all the deliveries coming up to $3.75-$7 maximum. I think the reason we are not getting longer deliveries as in 4 miles or more is because Uber has ranged the distance of the restaurant to the customer's drop off. I use UberEats to order sometimes and i can't access restaurants which are farther like 4 miles or more. Having said that, now they might expand the range mileage since they dropped the rates to 1.30 per miles for the driver. I used to make good money with 1.6x boost before they lowered it to 1.2x in outer Brooklyn and Queens. The problem with working in 1.8x inner downtown brooklyn and 2.0x manhattan is the deliveries are much more complicated and painful with cars, and chances of getting a parking ticket and customers being real unaccomodating a""holes very high.
> 
> I also got a voicemail from them about the rate change and that i was a high rated partner blah blah...are you getting any Quest rewards where you do x amount of trips for extra dollars?


From when I started in December to beginning of March, I would often get dropoffs that were 3-6 miles. Alot of central queens to canarsie/east new york, or towards hollis/queens village/flushing/LGA. Then they must have had enough complaints of soggy/cold food and then almost all of my dropoffs became 3.5mi or less. This also happened when they took away hourly guarantees and went to weekly trip quests, and then finally shitty daily quests w/ shitty 1.2x-1.8x boost for BK/QNS.

My quest now is do 8/11/15 trips for $20/40/80. Only way you could even get more than 10 pings in a day is if you worked Manhattan which I never even bothered with because I have no interest in navigating awful traffic and high-rises for no tip.

I try to double up with Doordash/Postmates and pick the restaurants that are not in shitty locations/ have cheap clientele.

Since the new fare structure is starting today, I can only imagine how much less we all will be making now. It was good, but by no means great ever, only good times were when hourly guarantees were in effect because its so damn slow all the time.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> From when I started in December to beginning of March, I would often get dropoffs that were 3-6 miles. Alot of central queens to canarsie/east new york, or towards hollis/queens village/flushing/LGA. Then they must have had enough complaints of soggy/cold food and then almost all of my dropoffs became 3.5mi or less. This also happened when they took away hourly guarantees and went to weekly trip quests, and then finally shitty daily quests w/ shitty 1.2x-1.8x boost for BK/QNS.
> 
> My quest now is do 8/11/15 trips for $20/40/80. Only way you could even get more than 10 pings in a day is if you worked Manhattan which I never even bothered with because I have no interest in navigating awful traffic and high-rises for no tip.
> 
> ...


I am not getting any promotions on top of the boost that is available to all drivers in the city. I wrote to support a million times but they said to wait for your turn and its all random which is BS. They do actually give me about 2 to 3 pings an hour in Brooklyn, again, that might be because the algos can calculate that i don't have the trip promotions. But yeah if you start at 6pm and work until midnight, you can't do 15 trips. After midnight to 2:30 am, the munchies pings from fried chicken stores comes thru and i easily do about 8-9 trips during that timeframe most often stacked, but in your case they won't qualify towards the 15 trips since operating hours are from 7am-12am.

Try to toggle offline and online in quick succession, maybe 10-15 times in a minute and see if you can get a ping when your dead for 15 minutes or more. It helps me sometimes.

Strangely, most of my trips also end in Canarsie, Brownsville and East NY. 90% of my drop offs are to black customers and about 5% of them tip, but i actually appreciate them waiting at the door or outside when i get there. The Millennials white and Hasidic jewish customers not only NOT tip but they are the most entitled and want me come up to 12th floor and deliver.


----------



## NycForce (Jan 28, 2017)

algorhythm said:


> Looks like as of the recent newsletter, starting May 8th the new fare structure for NY will be:
> 
> Pickup $2.00 + $1.30/mile + $1.00 Dropoff - 25% Uber fee
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this I was just realizing that this is not really convenient at all, as a matter of fact it cuts down on the per mile price instead of being $2.50 it is now a $1.30 per mile so in other words they cut down on the per mile rate but yes they do give you 2$ to accept and 1$ for drop off which essentially means is the same 3$ upfrontcharge we were getti g before,just now they broke it up into pick up and drop off. But the per mile rate dropped 1.20$ to 1.30. Ofcourse they have a boost going on all day @ 1.3× so that means that we're not really making any more money we're just using the Boost to compensate for that drop per mile value (2.50 > 1.30) . And hoping that the boost compensates for that loss. But in reality we're not making more of anythi g is equal or less but not greater.


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> I am not getting any promotions on top of the boost that is available to all drivers in the city. I wrote to support a million times but they said to wait for your turn and its all random which is BS. They do actually give me about 2 to 3 pings an hour in Brooklyn, again, that might be because the algos can calculate that i don't have the trip promotions. But yeah if you start at 6pm and work until midnight, you can't do 15 trips. After midnight to 2:30 am, the munchies pings from fried chicken stores comes thru and i easily do about 8-9 trips during that timeframe most often stacked, but in your case they won't qualify towards the 15 trips since operating hours are from 7am-12am.
> 
> Try to toggle offline and online in quick succession, maybe 10-15 times in a minute and see if you can get a ping when your dead for 15 minutes or more. It helps me sometimes.
> 
> Strangely, most of my trips also end in Canarsie, Brownsville and East NY. 90% of my drop offs are to black customers and about 5% of them tip, but i actually appreciate them waiting at the door or outside when i get there. The Millennials white and Hasidic jewish customers not only NOT tip but they are the most entitled and want me come up to 12th floor and deliver.


You're not missing out on much. The daily trip quests are a joke and only managed to achieve it (when it was 6/7 trips for $20) only twice.

I can't imagine doing this crap after 11pm+ in some neighborhoods for no tip and lots of public housing. I even have had people ask me to GO IN and UP into them. Some old lady said it wasn't a 'good idea due to recent events' and this was in the middle of the day. I purposely screen select fried chicken places because of the less than stellar areas I'm sent to and almost guarantee of no tip, sometimes not even a thank you FFS.

I do my best to try and leave it with the doorman if its a high-rise. I rarely, if ever, have been tipped going up them. Most tippers are living in small apts/houses. Then again 5% of people at best tip.

I only use UE as a supplement now if other platforms are slow. I wish all platforms covered more of Queens.

FYI for bikers signing up, the new Uber fee will be 25% after June 1st as per the new updated ToS for this market.

Is anyone on this platform even getting hourly guarantees anymore? For me they've been gone after I did 150 trips ( ~March/April) and milked the slowness that is my local neighborhood for all it was worth in order to qualify.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

NycForce said:


> Thanks for posting this I was just realizing that this is not really convenient at all, as a matter of fact it cuts down on the per mile price instead of being $2.50 it is now a $1.30 per mile so in other words they cut down on the per mile rate but yes they do give you 2$ to accept and 1$ for drop off which essentially means is the same 3$ upfrontcharge we were getti g before,just now they broke it up into pick up and drop off. But the per mile rate dropped 1.20$ to 1.30. Ofcourse they have a boost going on all day @ 1.3× so that means that we're not really making any more money we're just using the Boost to compensate for that drop per mile value (2.50 > 1.30) . And hoping that the boost compensates for that loss. But in reality we're not making more of anythi g is equal or less but not greater.


yep...and the boost will eventually be cut or significantly lowered after the shocks of the price cut are settled.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

It doesn't really matter, none of this does, Uber delivery as a system was designed this way right from the start... What hurts isn't the per trip fare although it might appear that way, what really hurts is the fact that the system will only allow drivers one delivery at a time, maybe 2 but it's all from the same restaurant and there's not even a guarantee they're going in the same direction (not to mention Uber takes more when you make more, and I mean more more).

All big corporations have gone that route, Domino's, Papa John's, you name it... Even couriers and other large delivery organizations, no matter if there are more deliveries... Even if one driver could take all they simply hire more 'piece-rate' drivers, I've seen these companies literally send two drivers to pickup two deliveries literally from restaurants right across the street from each other!
Why not the same driver, that's where your money just went.
But never again, the lawsuits that came from drivers who made too much cured all of that.
Never again will delivery drivers be able to earn a decent living doing this type of work.

And you can blame it on lower fares all you want, the real problem is drivers can't take more than 2-3 trips / hour no matter how you cut it, no matter how hard you hustle, your earnings are capped regardless of what you do... I know, I used to deliver back in the 80's and back then they didn't care how many deliveries a single driver took... It was not unusual to take 3-4 and even 5-6 deliveries from the same restaurant all going out at the same time! Or one from this guy and two from the other, most certainly you would NEVER see two drivers pull up to deliver two orders to two houses right next to each other, that never ever happened but today that's almost par for the course!
How stupid, two orders going to two houses (or coming from two restaurants) that are hardly a block apart and they send two drivers...
That is what they do, the change was long and slow and subtle and many failed to see it, those of us who did see it got out.

You might be able to find some out of the way Mom 'n Pop shop that doesn't have this idiotic rule, but good luck.



ooberEATSgoober said:


> I wonder what the new fare structure will be. How is it possible to make even less!?


They pay you less, that's how.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Another thing i just found out the other night from Uber rep was that deliveries are now capped at 2 from the same restaurant while before you could get 3 pings from a restaurant in NYC. Not only that, but you'll only be paid for one pick up fee which is $2 for BOTH pickups. So essentially you're picking one order for free, makes me wonder if i could now just ignore the second ping from the same restaurant and hope that i'd get another ping by the first drop off location.


----------

